# Jalapeno Cheddar Venison Snack Sticks



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,

First time poster so I figured I'd post my snack sticks I've been working on all morning. This was the first time doing sticks / smoked venison but I will be doing it every season for now on!

Did 25lbs  (80/20 venison-pork) on my Traeger  Eastwood 22 so I  had to experiment with how many links per batch. The butcher I got my supplies from talked me into using a bigger size casing (23mm) which turned out a little smaller than a hot dog. The racks I bought for this worked out perfectly for the size of the grill / amount of sticks. Tasted amazing, and now they are vac-sealed and thrown in the freezer waiting to be shipped out and given away to friends and family. 

Let me know if you guys have any questions or feedback.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 12, 2019)

Those look great!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2019)

They look darn tasty!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Very tasty looking snack sticks.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice job. Look delicious...


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 12, 2019)

What was his argument for using the 23mms for snack sticks?


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments fellas. Definitely some labor involved but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> What was his argument for using the 23mms for snack sticks?


I was asking for tips / recommendations for a first timer and he told me that most people found the 23mm easier to work with with the stuffing tubes. With the 3/8 tube, you definitely get a lot of room to work with. Since these were the first sticks I've done, I can't say if the smaller sizes are more difficult or not, but next time I'll try the 19mm instead.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 12, 2019)

Those look awesome.  Nice job!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2019)

look mighty tasty from here!!


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 12, 2019)

Hurry and put me on your list of BEST friends and don't forget to send my early Xmas present !! lol Welcome to the forum and you did a great job on those snack sticks.. They won't last long


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks great.    Nice first time doing sausage.    What stuffer you using?  19mm shouldnt be a problem with a 3/8 tube.  I do 15mm with the 3/8 tube.


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

poacherjoe said:


> Hurry and put me on your list of BEST friends and don't forget to send my early Xmas present !! lol Welcome to the forum and you did a great job on those snack sticks.. They won't last long


Lol thanks! i'll make sure i put you on there


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.    Nice first time doing sausage.    What stuffer you using?  19mm shouldnt be a problem with a 3/8 tube.  I do 15mm with the 3/8 tube.


Thanks, I bought the 5lb LEM hand crank stuffer. It took me a while to get through the 25lbs with it but it made it through. The mix really does harden up like crazy and I was honestly worried about breaking the crank.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

sparkypgh said:


> Thanks, I bought the 5lb LEM hand crank stuffer. It took me a while to get through the 25lbs with it but it made it through. The mix really does harden up like crazy and I was honestly worried about breaking the crank.



I have a cheap Kitchner 5 lb stuffer.  If the meat gets to firm just mix alittle water in and and put in the stuffer


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I have a cheap Kitchner 5 lb stuffer.  If the meat gets to firm just mix alittle water in and and put in the stuffer


thanks for the tip, I'll definitely remember that for next time. The instructions said that the mixture turns into cement about 30 mins after pouring in the seasoning, cure, etc. I just assumed that was my problem.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

sparkypgh said:


> thanks for the tip, I'll definitely remember that for next time. The instructions said that the mixture turns into cement about 30 mins after pouring in the seasoning, cure, etc. I just assumed that was my problem.




What seasoning did you use?    I season my meat then put in the fridge over night then stuff the next day.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2019)

Great results for a first time . Nice work .


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> What seasoning did you use?    I season my meat then put in the fridge over night then stuff the next day.


I used A.C. Legg's Jalapeno seasoning. I'd definitely recommend it to whoever has it locally. That's actually pretty funny, I ran my stuffer non stop trying to avoid having it harden up any more lol I would've loved to split that chore up


----------



## sparkypgh (Dec 12, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Great results for a first time . Nice work .


Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio and heck of a first post!! They look delicious.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

sparkypgh said:


> I used A.C. Legg's Jalapeno seasoning. I'd definitely recommend it to whoever has it locally. That's actually pretty funny, I ran my stuffer non stop trying to avoid having it harden up any more lol I would've loved to split that chore up



I use A C Leggs  #116 alot for sticks


----------



## 39Buick (Mar 14, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I use A C Leggs  #116 alot for sticks


Do you doctor up your 116 when making sticks?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Do you doctor up your 116 when making sticks?



Sometimes.  Not always.


----------

